# HM King rescue from Petco...



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

So you know the story...went to petco for something other then fish and came home with one anyway :roll:. I see a lot of regular king bettas at petco but not many HM kings. For the most part the majority of the HM kings arent really HMs but they come in more color choices then the regular kings which are normally wild colored. The single HM king they had was a pitiful guy in about an inch of brown water and could barely turn around in his cup. He looked to be a blue color but in the dirty water and stressed out it was hard to tell for sure. He had a cloudy right eye and what looked to be the beginnings of fin rot. I told myself I didnt need another especially with a HMPK waiting at the transhippers till after the weekend. I walked around the store for a bit and came back to him. He was trying to flare at his neighbor and I caved. I asked an employee to bag him do to his nasty water. 
Right now hes in a QT tank with some AQ salt and IAL extract. He's already coloring up and looking much better. I gave him a few skeeter larva for an extra boost. It was so funny watching him try to catch them. I don't think he sees well out of his cloudy eye. Anyways enough rambling...Here is Louie,


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

he is beautiful, poor guy


----------



## laoshun (Apr 3, 2012)

not bad, most HM kings here are pretty dark.


----------



## Luimeril (Dec 29, 2010)

not trying to be picky, but if you paid full price for him, he's not a rescue. :I he's what i'd personally call a 'save'. 

either way, he's beautiful. :V and, everyone knows i'm a sucker for the visually impaired bettas.


----------



## Jessicatm137 (Mar 22, 2012)

He's beautiful... sorry about his eye.


----------



## inareverie85 (Apr 18, 2008)

Those pictures!  They really capture the condition he must be in 

Poor guy!

I'm really glad you got him  At least now he'll have a quality life.

I'm treating a few sick Petco saves, myself. One half-starved, one with a mystery eye disease (probably making a thread about that soon), and one that seems to behave like he's healthy, but has been severely clamped since the day I got him. Eats and swims lots though.. Such a puzzler!


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

Ohhh my gosh! He is precious! I would have caved too seeing a sickly fish still trying to flare at a neighbor. He almost reminds me of a big friendly giant.

Also, Pitgurl, gotta admit every time I see that photo of the smiling dog makes me smile too! It's adorable


----------



## Karebear13 (Jan 23, 2012)

such a pretty guy! so glad you rescued him


----------



## Wolfie305 (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh god he's so cute!

What made you suspect fin rot? I'm a little worried about my new HM having fin rot because some of the ends of his fins are torn/uneven from the rest. I'm terrible at spotting it though.


----------



## PitGurl (Feb 22, 2011)

*Update*

Only a few hours and looking so much better!

@Wolfie305- The tip of his anal fin has black edges with some disintegration. Not suprising considering the conditions he was in. Clean water and AQ salt will clear it up.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

He is very pretty! I loe that magnificent blue color


----------



## Anitax3x (Aug 26, 2011)

Wow!!! I'd have walked out with him too! He's a cutie and I'm a sucker for a hmpk lol. What a great story. Im so happy to see he is in great care. Sometimes I can't go to petco or pet smart bc I'll want to come home with a new guy or girl every time!


----------



## afterthestorm (Jul 3, 2012)

Oh my gosh what a pretty fish congradulations! poor guy i just got two female CT rescuses myself. ( trying to set up sorority now, anyone know how to post new threads?)


----------



## hodgepodgen (Feb 25, 2011)

He's looking much better! 

Petco needs to keep King Bettas in bigger containers. Bleh.


----------



## konstargirl (Mar 9, 2010)

He's so pretty. What do you mean by cloudy eyes? Do you mean that he is blind?


----------

